# Man defending himself & family or out of line?



## DF (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

as much as u may wanna do that you just cant..way out of line even if that girl whooped your kids ass


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 16, 2019)

Don't know. If he was just angry then he is an asshole. If he was scared for some reaaon then it's fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> Don't know. If he was just angry then he is an asshole. If he was scared for some reaaon then it's fine.


are u retarded lol...Its a grown man cracking a little girl in the face..Why would he be scared and even scared why would it be fine then?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

theres ways of restraining people with out contact to the face that will get u arrested


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> are u retarded lol...Its a grown man cracking a little girl in the face..Why would he be scared and even scared why would it be fine then?



The description of the video says he was surrounded. Doesn't matter how heavy you are, if you get stabbed you are in trouble.



Bro Bundy said:


> theres ways of restraining people with out contact to the face that will get u arrested



Yeah, see you there Bruce Lee.


----------



## The Tater (Jan 16, 2019)

The best comment I've seen so far on this story is "Those hands are rated E for Everyone". :beaten:

I agree that there was a better way to handle that situation. Assaulting a child is not a good look.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2019)

You can’t hit an 11 he old kid. Nut job.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> theres ways of restraining people with out contact to the face that will get u arrested



Break the wrist walk away


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 16, 2019)

Ya for self defense you have to articulate that you are in imminent risk of death or bodily injury even though he was surrounded he could have just shoved his way between them and left or if they approached him I’m sure he could handle one or two by just reaching his arm out and keeping them back 

now if this were multiple grown men surrounding you and assaulting you or about to you may even be justified in deadly force if you can articulate that if the force was not use then you would be killed or seriously hurt


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2019)

wtf man. These were a few little fuking kids!  I would have laughed and just walked away. Come on, seriously? who da hell is gonna stand there and argue with a bunch of 10 year old girls? This is flat out stupid. That guy is a pussy for not even being able to handle himself around a few little kids. Just dumb. lol so what if a few little girls start trying to punch you? lol like really


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 16, 2019)

He just bought himself a ticket to the booty house.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 16, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> The description of the video says he was surrounded. Doesn't matter how heavy you are, if you get stabbed you are in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, see you there Bruce Lee.


im surrounded all the time by people that may stab me..He was surrounded by little girls...You're not to bright are u?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 16, 2019)

i like when grown ups act like its their duty to tell kids not to skateboard on what is not their (the grown ups) property

then the kids gang up and hand out a beat down


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah looks like he was  the asshole, though we dont know the full story.

Looked like he was in full control standing there and he made the first move on pushing the girl, then she comes back and he throws a left hook. 
I predict the dude will be getting a beatdown from someone soon.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 16, 2019)

Don’t know the full story but I do know this. That little girl hopefully learned a valuable lesson.....


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 16, 2019)

I can’t fathum a reason for a grown man to knock out a small girl.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't know the full-story but my first instinct would be to get myself (and anyone with me) out of that situation - meaning get in your car and leave. If that doesn't work call the police, if someone blocks your way engage in some kind of physical aggression BUT going all Tyson on the kid is crossing a line/uncalled for. Granted the kid seemed like a mouthy piece of work.

Edit: the rule being get your ass out of a situation, or don't find yourself in it in the first place. From my perspective, he easily could have deescalated by leaving.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 17, 2019)

Poor decision making skills on his part, regardless of the reason he should have walked away and contracted a 12 year old to hand out an ass whooping.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2019)

As much as the little shits may have "needed" a good punch in the face you just don't get to do that. 

I wonder if the girl was white if he would have done that?


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 17, 2019)

As many times as I would have liked to punch a little smart mouth brat in the face, you just CANT do it.  Doesn't matter the circumstances.  He could have easily walked away.  There is no excuse for his action.  This is going to turn into much more than some idiot punching a kid.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 17, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rl-face-outside-mall.html?ito=social-facebook

Some more details:

His wife and daughter of 5-6 is off frame in the video, the teens were calling the daughter "retarded" and acting very aggressively towards the mans family. The man can be heard shouting "break it up" in the video and immediately afterwards the girls escalate their aggressiveness by turning the altercation physical.

What would you do if your family was surrounded by a group of people with escalating aggressiveness?

Not saying what he did was the right thing, just asking how you personally would handle that situation.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2019)

And there it is in the headline. "White man punches black girl in the face " Here we go. **** the media! They are what's wrong with this country. I gave my opinion earlier on this matter but here comes the media trying to create a race war.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 17, 2019)

Oy.

I despise the mob mentality that you see in a lot of these videos, they just keep pumping each other up to continue doing things that they know to be wrong.  

On the other hand, a man punching a girl is wrong no matter how you slice it.  Nobody wins in these, ever.


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2019)

If you haven’t experienced groups of young black kids “wilen out” I suspect I’d be pretty nerve wracking. I just think the poor guy honestly felt threatened and he did push/punch the girl that pushed him first. 

Still no reason to hit her. 

Where is mall security when you need them?

i love the commentary: “violently punched her” 

punches are inherently violent you media fukks


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> Where is mall security when you need them?



This whole story is fuky dude. The guy was arrested by an off-duty cop who just so happened to be at the scene. Why didn't the cop do anything before it was too late?

Additionally, why did the girl who got punched out refuse medical treatment? I'm guessing because that would involve making an official statement of what happened. 

https://969thekat.iheart.com/conten...n-knocks-out-12-year-old-girl-in-viral-video/

https://www.citizen-times.com/story...an-assaulted-child-asheville-mall/2563987002/


The whole thing seems kinda cultivated but I am a tinfoil hat enthusiast.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 17, 2019)

[video]https://streamable.com/ib561[/video]
More complete video. Yeh the dude could have grabbed his family and stormed outa there. Which he should have done. But they were obviously circling him amd atleast 1 had pushed him from behind. The girl he pushed was more then likely coming to swing on him. Theres 2 sides to every story. If my wife was in the middle of a pack of kids getting punched or whatever better believe im swinging on a buncha kids to get her out. 
In this situation i dont think he shoukd have punched her.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah saw this ..he said he was unaware of their ages. He said in the moment he felt there were a swarm of angry youth circling him screaming and attacking him...it’s one of those situations where it’s not entirely clear but with that said she was young (11 years old) and he ****ing threw her a haymaker..if they were all attacking at once maybe ..but no need to do that a simple push or other methods of defense woulda sufficed...another thing ..what kinda 11 year olds act and fight grown ups like this? Who raised them? They were acting like animals a screaming and fighting all tough ...maybe she learnt her lesson ...let’s all point out she is a human and she did physically attack and hit him first ..it’s just her age that makes this much more complicated


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2019)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Yeah saw this ..he said he was unaware of their ages. He said in the moment he felt there were a swarm of angry youth circling him screaming and attacking him...it’s one of those situations where it’s not entirely clear but with that said she was young (11 years old) and he ****ing threw her a haymaker..if they were all attacking at once maybe ..but no need to do that a simple push or other methods of defense woulda sufficed...another thing ..what kinda 11 year olds act and fight grown ups like this? Who raised them? They were acting like animals a screaming and fighting all tough ...maybe she learnt her lesson ...let’s all point out she is a human and she did physically attack and hit him first ..it’s just her age that makes this much more complicated


BT1000 youtube@ tommy sotomayor


----------



## Elivo (Jan 17, 2019)

Im a firm believer in the idea that no one is above an ass beating, but i dont think that applies to little kids.   I dont buy not knowing how old they were , the girl is very obviously a little kid, if youre feeling threatened push your way out and get out of there if you have to , but dropping a kid i feel is a tad too far.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 17, 2019)

Wrong...period.  A man doesn't hit a kid!!!  Looked like a hostile enviorment and he looked hostile.  Obviously a short vid but he is wayyy wrong...unless there are extreme extenuating circumstances.  And I'd probably still say wrong.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 17, 2019)

Saying there’s absolutely no possible reason reason in any situation ever for a man to ever hit a “kid” is asinine. If that little **** pulled a knife and was between my family and safety, you better believe I’d lay her ass out.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2019)

I bet that little girl has a father or big brother. :32 (17):


----------



## j2048b (Jan 17, 2019)

I cant condone that

, what i can say is along the lines of what @seeker has said, its getting out of fawking control with these people and especially the youth thinkin they can do,say and act any way they want especially when u supposedly have "grown parents" (mature? Usually never) who think the kids actions were actually ok and its ok to act as that group did towards a man and his family

No, u should never ever faekin hit a kid like that

If it were iron mike at that age he would have fawked up the whole lot of them....

U never know the age of someone especially in that fight or flight mentality

MAYBE dip chits will think twice about actin like this because now they see they may just et fawked up if they feel there are no consequences especially from their own retarded parents


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 17, 2019)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. **** those kids. If you’re 11 years old, acting like you’re 20, trying to be hard, you get what you get. Anyone remember the bus driver that laid out that kid? Everybody thought he was a hero. But the difference is he was black and so was she. This guys white, was trying to help someone who was being harassed by those asshole kids, and yet he’s the devil.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 17, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Saying there’s absolutely no possible reason reason in any situation ever for a man to ever hit a “kid” is asinine. If that little **** pulled a knife and was between my family and safety, you better believe I’d lay her ass out.


Did we watch the same vid....cause I saw no immediate reasons for him to behave that way...but again short vid????


----------



## ccpro (Jan 17, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. **** those kids. If you’re 11 years old, acting like you’re 20, trying to be hard, you get what you get. Anyone remember the bus driver that laid out that kid? Everybody thought he was a hero. But the difference is he was black and so was she. This guys white, was trying to help someone who was being harassed by those asshole kids, and yet he’s the devil.


I have to watch it again...maybe my volume was off.  Didn't seem cray, cray yet?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 17, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Did we watch the same vid....cause I saw no immediate reasons for him to behave that way...but again short vid????


What I said has nothing to do with the video bub.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

I understand defending your family no matter what...But come on these are little girls...No gang with knives just bunch of ghetto ass little girls...Anyone ever see what 3 o clock in brooklyn or any NYc school looks like when the bells ring??? Its fukkin nutz its a straight up zoo when all them animals finally come running out screaming...You just cant imagine it unless you saw it with your own eyes....This was nothing anyone who thought this was some dangerous situation needs to get out more..No matter what happened a grown man cant throw that kinda punch at a little girl..Its not hard to kill a person with one punch to the face specially a little kid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

that guy is gonna take big fat black cock in jail for that


----------



## Mythos (Jan 18, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I understand defending your family no matter what...But come on these are little girls...No gang with knives just bunch of ghetto ass little girls...Anyone ever see what 3 o clock in brooklyn or any NYc school looks like when the bells ring??? Its fukkin nutz its a straight up zoo when all them animals finally come running out screaming...You just cant imagine it unless you saw it with your own eyes....This was nothing anyone who thought this was some dangerous situation needs to get out more..No matter what happened a grown man cant throw that kinda punch at a little girl..Its not hard to kill a person with one punch to the face specially a little kid



This. I work on psych units adult and teen. we get attacked all the time and we don't throw punches even at grown men (unless they are in the process of trying to kill someone for real. ) This wasn't shit..the guy's a massive pussy, end of story


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2019)

Mythos said:


> This. I work on psych units adult and teen. we get attacked all the time and we don't throw punches even at grown men (unless they are in the process of trying to kill someone for real. ) This wasn't shit..the guy's a massive pussy, end of story



Put any one of us in a psych ward when we’re completely inexperienced and see how many of us decide we need to throw punches to defend ourselves. 

This guy is an in home piano teacher living a white culture life in NC. I will give him the benefit of the doubt that he did what he did, not out of anger or bigotry, but out of a felt need to protect himself. 

Still no reason to hit the girl. Overall this is just a miserable lose/lose situation.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2019)

I see this a lot. Mostly it’s brought on by me doing my job. Mobs are a MF. Go to a project and repo a Chrysler 300 with  22s or  Go to a trailer park and repo a Chevy Pick up hooked to a horse trailer and all hell breaks loose. You’d better be ready for anything. 

I doubt I’d have done exactly what he did but I wasn’t there. That said I have no problem with what he did.Ive seen some ignorant shit. 

I went to pick up a 52k bail jumper who lived with his Mom who ran a daycare. His mother started shit with me while I’m walking out of the house with him. Keep in mind there are still kids there at the daycare. While Moms in my face, His sister slices the back of my Levi’s with a straight razor. Cutting my thigh pretty deep. Bitch sliced me in front of kids at a fukin daycare. I knocked her ass out colder than a TV Dinner.

For those that think they are just kids...
I bonded 4 juveniles out of jail in Ft Worth over 20 yrs ago. They stomped/beat (no weapons) 2 teenagers one 15 and the other 19 who were skateboarding at a park.  One is permanently disfigured and the other is in a wheelchair for life. Point is, when predatory people (Of any color or age) set their sights on you you owe it to yourself to get out of there by any means necessary.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

gotta watch out for them blades comin out of no where bgh lol...Im sorry she wet her steal on ya brother..I like to hear everyones take on this...To me I just see a grown man cracking a kid lol..Best to try to just get yourself out of there  even if u gotta run..Dealing with cops lawyers and courts just sucks enough ill run the fuk out of there


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry BGH, they are just a few little kids. Little brat girls. I can't believe some of the excuses being made for this guys actions. lol


----------



## Mythos (Jan 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> Put any one of us in a psych ward when we’re completely inexperienced and see how many of us decide we need to throw punches to defend ourselves.
> 
> This guy is an in home piano teacher living a white culture life in NC. I will give him the benefit of the doubt that he did what he did, not out of anger or bigotry, but out of a felt need to protect himself.
> 
> Still no reason to hit the girl. Overall this is just a miserable lose/lose situation.



I know you love playing devil's advocate man but this guy's posture is not defensive or frightened.. In fact it looks like he steps in to push the kid. 

Tell you what, I will agree with you if it turns out he is autistic or something but that's about the only excuse.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Sorry BGH, they are just a few little kids. Little brat girls. I can't believe some of the excuses being made for this guys actions. lol



Why are you sorry? I didn’t make any excuses for him I’m just offering a different perspective. 2 of those juveniles I referred to were girls. You’re usually not this judgmental?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 18, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Why are you sorry? I didn’t make any excuses for him I’m just offering a different perspective. 2 of those juveniles I referred to were girls. You’re usually not this judgmental?


I’ve see too much and dealt with too much to feel an ounce of sorrow for those kids.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Why are you sorry? I didn’t make any excuses for him I’m just offering a different perspective. 2 of those juveniles I referred to were girls. You’re usually not this judgmental?



in this particular situation there is no reasonable explanation for what this man did.  None whatsoever. Its ridiculous. This dude deserves his penalty. We're just chatting here bro.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 18, 2019)

Seeker said:


> in this particular situation there is no reasonable explanation for what this man did.  None whatsoever. Its ridiculous. This dude deserves his penalty


Sure he does. And that kid deserved her black eye. All evens out


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2019)

Seeker said:


> in this particular situation there is no reasonable explanation for what this man did.  None whatsoever. Its ridiculous. This dude deserves his penalty. We're just chatting here bro.



Your no fun anymore. Your so laid back now. I confess to multiple cyber attempts to rile you up. 5 yrs ago you’d have threatened my life. Love you big fella.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Your no fun anymore. Your so laid back now. I confess to multiple cyber attempts to rile you up. 5 yrs ago you’d have threatened my life. Love you big fella.



lol I'm definitely going through some.  changes.  All good my brother. Ditto on the love


----------



## Elivo (Jan 18, 2019)

I will agree if a kid has got a weapon, yeah beat its ass, but little kids yelling and being brats, too far.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 18, 2019)

This thread is ****ing stupid. All these holier than thou attitudes can suck my shriveled sack.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

I know im a violent guy ..I enjoy a good fight now and then..I just dont see it..Its a little girl LOL


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> This thread is ****ing stupid. All these holier than thou attitudes can suck my shriveled sack.



wait, I thought only the nuts shrivel? not the sack.  I just checked. Yup. Just the nuts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

he looked like francis ngannou hitting alister oveream LOL


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

its all DF's fault for posting this.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 18, 2019)

He's 6'5 250..
Gibs???


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

Seeker said:


> And there it is in the headline. "White man punches black girl in the face " Here we go. **** the media! They are what's wrong with this country. I gave my opinion earlier on this matter but here comes the media trying to create a race war.



Yup! Everything they happens in this world is about or somehow or another is about race,no matter what it is race becomes an issue! It’s on the news everyday ! Somehow or another race will be a factor,even if it’s someone stole my peace of bubblegum,race will end up being the cause of it!! Never fails!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you haven’t experienced groups of young black kids “wilen out” I suspect I’d be pretty nerve wracking. I just think the poor guy honestly felt threatened and he did push/punch the girl that pushed him first.
> 
> Still no reason to hit her.
> 
> ...



You ought to see what it’s like here in the Deep South !!  it happens everyday here!! Sad to see someone hit a kid


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> [video]https://streamable.com/ib561[/video]
> More complete video. Yeh the dude could have grabbed his family and stormed outa there. Which he should have done. But they were obviously circling him amd atleast 1 had pushed him from behind. The girl he pushed was more then likely coming to swing on him. Theres 2 sides to every story. If my wife was in the middle of a pack of kids getting punched or whatever better believe im swinging on a buncha kids to get her out.
> In this situation i dont think he shoukd have punched her.



Kids these days carry guns and knives and not scared to use them !


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

*Man defending himself &amp; family or out of line?*

Double post


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

Double post....


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 18, 2019)

I haven’t responded as I have mixed feelings about this...no, I don’t agree that he should have punched her like that one video showed it pretty hard but at the same time I understand him not knowing what was going to happen....I just hate this kind of shit..


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 18, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> im surrounded all the time by people that may stab me..He was surrounded by little girls...You're not to bright are u?


Can't believe I missed this one. I guess you actually are Bruce Lee then.

Hey, I live in Syria by the way. I get stabbed everyday for breakfast. My dad fights dogs and my mom is Wonder Woman.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> Can't believe I missed this one. I guess you actually are Bruce Lee then.
> 
> Hey, I live in Syria by the way. I get stabbed everyday for breakfast. My dad fights dogs and my mom is Wonder Woman.


how come your still alive then? Most likely your dad eats dogs and your moms a whore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

I love when DF stirs the meatballs here at SI/UG..Hes great at it


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 18, 2019)

Seeker said:


> wait, I thought only the nuts shrivel? not the sack.  I just checked. Yup. Just the nuts.


It’s cold here


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2019)

I blame this guys upbringing. He obviously didn’t have a father worth a damn.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> that guy is gonna take big fat black cock in jail for that




Unlikely. All the charges against him are misdemeanors.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

I don’t condone hitting kids like that,but several y’all as myself have commented about kids these days carrying guns or weapons and not scared to use them,apparently in this video non of that was a factor,I guess I would had to be put in that guys situation,being there were no weapons or I assume there wasn’t ,hitting the girl imo was way outta line,but I’m sure most of y’all would might think differently if a weapon was pulled in your face,or least it would make me think differently! 
Where women are concerned and I’m talking mature women,when I was a bouncer I had a big red neck woman refuse to leave the bar cause she was drunk as a bicycle and causing problems in the bar like usual rednecks do here when they are drunk as hell....I asked this woman to leave nicely several times,finally one last time I asked her,she got in my face screaming like an asshole cussing etc,she took a swing at me and caught me in the side of the head,so I grabbed her by the arm and dragged her ass out the door.....left her ass on the ground outside,she was armed with gun and knives and drew her gun and me after she hit me,do in that situation,damn right I’m gonna defend my self woman or man

But in this case the dude shouldn’t have decked that 11 year old girl....


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2019)

I will say I don't feel bad for that kid at all.  You mess with the bull sometimes you get the horns!  

All those kids deserved a punch to the face.  Should he have?  probably not.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

DF said:


> I will say I don't feel bad for that kid at all.  You mess with the bull sometimes you get the horns!
> 
> All those kids deserved a punch to the face.  Should he have?  probably not.



I sorta have same feeling brother I cannot stand somebody up in my face like that and I’m sure she was giving him a good cussing as most kids that act like that do these days


----------



## DF (Jan 18, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I sorta have same feeling brother I cannot stand somebody up in my face like that and I’m sure she was giving him a good cussing as most kids that act like that do these days



I have a real issue with kids being disrespectful.  The older I get the less I can tolerate any type of BS.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 18, 2019)

*Man defending himself &amp; family or out of line?*



DF said:


> I have a real issue with kids being disrespectful.  The older I get the less I can tolerate BS.



Amen to that man and I cannot stand smartasses !! And that includes kids that age!!


If i done that to my dad and was being disrespectful he wouldn’t beat my ass to the ground 11 year old or not


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 18, 2019)

Meh, those little thots learned a lesson. Run your mouth to an adult, get dealt with old school. I saw a bunch of black kids surrounding and threatening a white family. The man looked like he felt threatened as his wife was behind him as he tried to protect her from whatever that crowd was trying to do. You can clearly see at around the 11 second mark the female got in his face, touched him with her finger and said lets go(fight). He shoved her away from him and when she came back aggressively, he knocked that bitch out. She could have walked away just as well as him but she chose to go back.

First move is to try and get away, second move, destroy everything in your path...including her.

All of these black videos with half of the story recorded isnt enough to say who was in the wrong. From what I see in the 20 second clip, there was obviously an issue as you can clearly see the thot screaming at a man obviously protecting the female behind him.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 18, 2019)

Fukk those kids. White, Black, boys, girls, don’t care. More of these disrespectful kids need fractured ocular sockets for this stuff so it stops. Her dad should have stuck around and this wouldn’t have happened, so I blame him.

The dude is still a massive a-hole, but I’m glad it happened, and all you fathers acting like you know for a fact that you would have exercised more self-control are full of sh*t. 

You have no idea what you would do with your little girl standing behind you, scared to death. 

Again, fukk those kids.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 18, 2019)

Here’s a video before they cut the first ten seconds off that show the mob being a mob, and also, how little his daughter is.

https://www.reddit.com/r/JusticeSer...his_family_and_one/?utm_source=reddit-android


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

you guys are scared and intimidated by a bunch of girls LOL....I watched the video again..I see a big fool standing in the middle of a bunch a ghetto girls..He could have just took his family and left..Some of you sound so tough and scary


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2019)

how the fuk do you even get yourself in that situation ? I avoid kids like the plaque


----------



## ccpro (Jan 18, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> What I said has nothing to do with the video bub.


Than why respond?  The video is what the topic is...I can drum up all kind of hypotheticals ..gets us nowhere.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2019)

" Knocked the bitch out"   talking about an 11 year old girl.  smdh


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> I blame this guys upbringing. He obviously didn’t have a father worth a damn.
> 
> View attachment 7224



Holy shit that's funny!  Lmao

Personally, Id have not hit her but mostly because of fear of legal nonsense. I wouldnt really care if he would have taught all of them a lesson.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 18, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Than why respond?  The video is what the topic is...I can drum up all kind of hypotheticals ..gets us nowhere.


You’ve completely missed the point. I shouldn’t have to explain something this simple. 
Half the people in this thread are speaking in absolutes, regardless of any possible scenereo. That is stupid.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 18, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> You’ve completely missed the point. I shouldn’t have to explain something this simple.
> Half the people in this thread are speaking in absolutes, regardless of any possible scenereo. That is stupid.


It's all good brother just keeping it going.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 18, 2019)

I posted yesterday. In this situation you can see his daughter is scared clutching at her moms arm. Hes a big dude. I dont know all the story but i woulda grabbed my wife and kid and ran outa there. 
Now hypothetical,  like i said b4 if  wife is getting punched kicked whatever or someone draws a gun or knife. Im gonna lay everyone of them girls out that i can to get family to safety.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jan 18, 2019)

people don't act perfectly in heated situations. imagine my ****in shock


----------

